# OBS Studio For Android



## GoldBro_ (Oct 29, 2016)

Is there any way to make a version of obs for android?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 30, 2016)

Maybe, but it would take a lot of engineering. We currently have no plans to make a mobile version.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 11, 2016)

There was someone who wanted to build version for Android a while back.
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/android-development-for-obs.40344/


----------



## KingReborn (Feb 14, 2018)

Yea you should definitely do that because not everyone has money and computer


----------



## Shafiq khan (Apr 23, 2020)

GoldBro_ said:


> Is there any way to make a version of obs for android?


Yes it is important to make a new version for andriod mobile


----------



## mhantsch (Jan 15, 2021)

It would make sense on Chromebooks which can now run Android applications too. It's not only for phones!


----------



## Paul Peavyhouse (Jan 27, 2021)

Since Android 10 this should now be possible **for audio**:








						Capture video and audio playback  |  Android Developers
					






					developer.android.com


----------



## Deleted member 380550 (Jan 16, 2022)

yea, i can agree i use a samsung phone which has a default video recorder for games, but it doesnt work really good


----------



## kimjaeyoung3 (Oct 31, 2022)

yes this is a good idea


----------

